# Milsco Full Floating Saddle for Schwinn Autocycle / Mead with nice original leather..



## Greg M. (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello.
Just an FYI.
These are hard to find in any condition, let alone with nice original leather.
Check it out. Item#290622677898

Thanks,
Greg


----------

